# They were cute before, but now super cute



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oops, forgot to put in the little girls picture....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are gorgeous. They look a little apprehensive seeing the big world before them.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

they are beautiful. what a GREAT moment to have on film. exploreing the wide world for the first time.

the second one is super red


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That last picture is wonderful!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Super cute is right!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Adorable!!!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

#4's eyes look right into your soul


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

oooohhhh how insanely adorable! those lil wet noses!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is that a little curly red girl? They are all so adorable, but those little waves and curls are just too precious! I've got a real soft spot for red curly pups. :smooch:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is that a little curly red girl? They are all so adorable, but those little waves and curls are just too precious! I've got a real soft spot for red curly pups. :smooch:


Yes, that is the little girl, she is very curly and red. She is also a pistol, but a cuddle bug just the same. They are so fun, it's going to be hard to part with them.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness... the third one! So cute!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I looked at the longevity pedigree for the pairing of these pups that was on your website--there are some very long lineages in that pairing!


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

ZOMG... cuteness... they look scared of the big space laid out to them. Love the last picture with her tail standing straight.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> I looked at the longevity pedigree for the pairing of these pups that was on your website--there are some very long lineages in that pairing!


That's one of the reasons I did this breeding.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Colorwolf said:


> ZOMG... cuteness... they look scared of the big space laid out to them. Love the last picture with her tail standing straight.


Actually her tail did curl over a little that you can't see. Makes her tail look stubby, though believe me, it's not. : Also, they weren't scared, it took almost a half hour to get pictures of them sitting still. The other pictures I got are all pretty blurry from them running all around.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They look so serious.  

Adorable all of them<:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh. Oh. Oh.

How do you not just squish them all? That is just far too much cuteness. They're going to be gorgeous.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, they are all gorgeous but that little girl has stolen my heart.


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Actually her tail did curl over a little that you can't see. Makes her tail look stubby, though believe me, it's not. : Also, they weren't scared, it took almost a half hour to get pictures of them sitting still. The other pictures I got are all pretty blurry from them running all around.


Goldie the Explorers, watch out for that poop


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my!!! May I have them all, please? Toby and I would like to love and spoil them.  They're beyond sweet. HELP! _Serious_ puppy pangs now...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Oops, forgot to put in the little girls picture....


Oh fine ....


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Very cute indeed, so tiny, takes me back, verrry far back!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

You start to see a personality now


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are just beautiful! which one is yours?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the girl, but also two, and three, i know girl spoken for! They are super cute!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I like number one also, so cute.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> they are just beautiful! which one is yours?


The one I am leaning toward keeping..._Flip_...wouldn't stand still long enough for me to get a picture. It will all depend on puppy testing we do on the 23rd. So, far though he is a stand out.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! another Flip!! great things are in his future


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Which, one is flip?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OMG I can smell the puppy breath through the website. I need to snuggle with that little girl! 

They grow up so fast. Hard to believe it was not that long ago, Gabby looked like that. Now she looks all grown up.


----------



## ravenwoodranch (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the last picture


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

What little cuties! I was also going to say that last one looks like she is going to be a curly head-head.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful and so precious-what fun it must have been watching them exploring the world their first time.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I absolutely love them!! They are just too adorable.


----------

